# Dymetadrine 30+



## dan2004

Hi does anyone know what this ECA is like ? Just got some today .

Info is :

Ephedrine hcL 30mg

Caffeine 200mg

Asprin 25mg

Narningin 100mg

Also what is Narningin ? And whats its purporse ? Thanks


----------



## Slamdog

the narningin is an extract from grapefruit, said to increase the absorbtion of the other ingredients.


----------



## dan2004

*Ephedrine hcL 30mg*

*
Caffeine 200mg*

*
Asprin 25mg*

*
Narningin 100mg*

Will i be ok to take 2 caps per day , at that dosage ?


----------



## Slamdog

try it and see...

i would personally look at 3 per day, last one no later than 6 hours before bedtime....


----------



## dan2004

I already have relatively low body fat so would 3 a day still be beneficial in those terms ?


----------



## 3752

so if you have low BF why do you want to use these??

these are pretty strong i use them when dieting...


----------



## dan2004

Pscarb said:


> so if you have low BF why do you want to use these??
> 
> these are pretty strong i use them when dieting...


Because i want to get ripped . Get my bodyfat right down as much as possible . Im not keen on the clen idea so opted for these ?


----------



## diaita

There good m8,


----------



## dan2004

Pscarb said:


> so if you have low BF why do you want to use these??
> 
> these are pretty strong i use them when dieting...


Also how long do you run them when dieting paul ?


----------



## pitbull1436114521

My old training partne really rates these, but can't get them anymore.

Cheers

*****Had to edit as im unsure of the legality of these due to them containing Ephadrine*****


----------



## dan2004

My friend gets them.

*****Had to edit as im unsure of the legality of these due to them containing Ephadrine*****


----------



## Pete1436114491

are these anything like the old Dymetadrine Extreme that AST used to sell years ago?


----------



## robdog

I really rate these tbh. They do a 60+ but tbh its like taking a couple of bombs of wizz if you take them lol. Very strong these are.


----------



## Slamdog

must find a supplier of them i think.....


----------



## diaita

robdog said:


> I really rate these tbh. They do a 60+ but tbh its like taking a couple of bombs of wizz if you take them lol. Very strong these are.


T5


----------



## 3752

pitbull said:


> My old training partne really rates these, but can't get them anymore.


yes you can 

the T5 version is unbelievable...

guys please do not ask for sources as they contain Ephedrine their fore illegal to sell....


----------



## dan2004

Everyone is very positive about these , im just on my third day today so looking forward to my results . They make me **** to the extreme tho Grr.


----------



## Richie_Rich

are they also illegal in the US?

doesnt matter found the answer as soon as i posted this


----------



## bow chika wow

these sell like hot cakes in the gyms i visit , ppl really rate them. I use them to but get on with grenades better.


----------



## Ross-1987

Hey guys, i have just got hold of the "T5's"

Ephedrine HCI 60mg

Caffeine 200mg

Aspirin 25mg

Narningin 100mg

Are these ok to take, i have not tried these before and after having a word with my old girl who is a nurse, she told me that these can mess ya thyroid up?

and that the Ephedrine raises the blood pressure?

Cheers guys!


----------



## Guest

Those do not affect your tyroid so no it can not mess your tyroid up but it will raise blood pressure.


----------



## Ross-1987

So these should be alright to take then?

considering i have'nt tried anything like this before(any supplements)

just didnt want to take them and have them f*ck me up is all!

Cheers for the replys guys!


----------



## iceguy

hey guys erm... new to this sorry lol

ive read this and read about the high blood pressure bit

how long will it raise it for ??

cheers(Y)


----------



## hackskii

I have used these and they jack me up, I actually rate them quite highly actually.

If I could find them again, I would buy some more.........


----------



## leewalpole

I've used these before, and they were leagues better than Eph+25 (made by VST) and other ECA stacks.

I even prefer these to Clen.

Just wish they were more easily available.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

The last two people to post did you even read the rules when signing up? Also Paul has said below...



Pscarb said:


> yes you can
> 
> the T5 version is unbelievable...
> 
> guys please do not ask for sources as they contain Ephedrine their fore illegal to sell....


----------



## dan2k130221

Hi, i've only just registered to this site so bare with me lol.

i've noticed a couple of people sayin they want to get ripped.

this is my opinion so tell me to shut up if you like but, i know 30+ is a really good fat burner and gives you the boost most people need at the gym.

this has worked for me and i know different things work for different people but i've been using clenbuterol (40mcg) with sida cordifolia. its been working a treat. and for that extra little kick at the gym may i recommend Nox Pump.

like i said tell me to shut up if you want its just a suggestion

:thumb:


----------



## mp3hot

i just started to take dymetadrine 30+ by VST . hope these burners work well . so u guys suggest 3 a day ?


----------



## genesis

The ones pictured and the AST ones are two totally different Fat burners


----------



## hackskii

I have had dymetadrine before, they really amp me up hard.


----------



## andybollock

jus obtanied some of these for myself  goodbye love handles


----------



## j2828b

i take these exact ones.

i take 2 in the morning and two in the afternoon


----------



## DogSoldier

Hi<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Years ago I used some Dymetadrine 25+ by Fast Research. These came in tablet form and if I remember correctly they were said to contain: <o></o>

25 mg Ephedrine Hydrochloride

25 mg Bromelese

200 mg Caffeine

100 mg Aspirin<o></o>

<o></o>

They worked wonders for me and I really thought the Bromelese helped with any undigested food when I took these pre-workout. Anyone ever come across these particular ones & know if they are still available (Not asking for sources, just a awareness) and how they compare with the wafts of different Dymetadrines available with their combination of ingredients.


----------



## Mossad

Recently started training (5 year lapse) Work,,Child, Stress etc...

Tried the Dymetadrine 30+ and have to say it's excellent. Initially prior to purchase I was considering the clenbuterol route. However I am content with this arrangement.

First time on these my legs could not sleep that night and felt slightly nauseous!

Body has now adapted. Any food craving is non-apparent. The loss of appetite response when you have the flu is similar to the effect from this supplement.

Finally, is ephedrine legal in Northern Ireland? The online supplier is N.I and Canadian based. I certainly did not have the item dispatched from Canada as it arrived the following day, Royal Mail!

:thumb:


----------



## Mossad

Ha, Sorry, ignore the question regarding Northern Ireland as they come under they same jurisdiction as UK law. Durr,, Had Eire on my mind.


----------



## The Rave

dan2004 said:


> Hi does anyone know what this ECA is like ? Just got some today .
> 
> Info is :
> 
> Ephedrine hcL 30mg
> 
> Caffeine 200mg
> 
> Asprin 25mg
> 
> Narningin 100mg
> 
> Also what is Narningin ? And whats its purporse ? Thanks


Im on these at the moment, they are good. start of with just 1 tab a day (preferably in the morning or you may not be able to sleep) and then maybe go up to 2, i did 2 the other yesterday and i couldnt stop myself doing cardio my body just wanted to keep moving!


----------



## Hobbit JT

What are the side effects?


----------



## hackskii

Central nervous system stimulant and bronchial dialation.


----------



## Hobbit JT

okay, thanks. Did some more research...


----------



## The Rave

Hobbit JT said:


> okay, thanks. Did some more research...





Hobbit JT said:


> What are the side effects?


There are a whole list of side effects!

the ones i suffered from was not getting much sleep/ wrestless sleep (although i didnt feel tired since i took another tab in the morning). Feeling a little on edge sometimes and irritability after taking 2 tabs and returning from the gym.

the positive effects include having LOTS of energy, increased cardio duration, increased cardio intensity along with an increased metabolism.


----------



## hackskii

Just took a vasopro and they work very well too.


----------



## Hobbit JT

Apparently shrinking of the penis is one of the side effects, this is temporary I assume as no one would use otherwise?

I will probably buy some and keep for the next time I cut. Its cheaper than animal cuts and from what ive heard, it has very good results.


----------



## Scud

Not sure if im allowed to post this but do you guys mean these things ?

https://www.musclecharge.com/store/dymetadrine-30.html


----------



## hackskii

Those are the ones. They are legal in the States, and they are strong, I have used them before.


----------



## ogj

60+ can not really find them .o(

30+ is ok, but not super


----------



## Robbyg

I think i may have to also sounds good


----------



## Scud

Can you fail a drug & alcohol test on these ?


----------



## diaita

Hobbit JT said:


> Apparently shrinking of the penis is one of the side effects, this is temporary I assume as no one would use otherwise?


No mate its permenent its left me with a 7" stump LOL

serious,its a part of the bodys defence mechanism,it goes after the effects wear of


----------



## dusher

haha so its literally like whizz, found me some, hopefully they are good


----------



## hackskii

Scud said:


> Cheers, could of pm'd me instead of calling Admin


No worries mate, all sorted.

This is to keep the board in order and out of trouble..................

No harm man, no harm........


----------



## dusher

anyone who takes it, does it knock you hunger for a bit? its been happening to me, feels like i need a couple of hours after taking it to eat, so I have to force food down, which is strange for me. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## celticforever

Just after receiving my order of this stuff now lookin forward to tryin it out


----------



## celticforever

Yeah i,m the same mate took it around 4 before my work out , missed dinner and still not hungry . This my first experience with ECA stacks , kinda felt a bit mad earlier like when i was going in de gym was paranoid as fook , felt like i was comin up on something illegal :whistling: , calmed down after i began my workout , workout was great really focused and really hammered myself did some cardio , came home then went for a walk with the dog and i,m still not tired .


----------



## hackskii

4?

Wow, just 1 makes me stimulated and awake.


----------



## ba baracuss

Seems quite expensive to me.

Why not make your own stack up?


----------



## celticforever

hackskii said:


> 4?
> 
> Wow, just 1 makes me stimulated and awake.


I meant that i took them at 4 o,clock mate , what ye think i have a death wish  though i have been known to neck a few pills in my time :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

celticforever said:



> I meant that i took them at 4 o,clock mate , what ye think i have a death wish  though i have been known to neck a few pills in my time :whistling:


Oh, much better, I really dont think I could get away with 4 myself, that would do some damage.


----------



## Robbyg

Just got mine today so already when i decide to cut next year


----------



## kawikid

Why would you take these instead of Dynalyne XY? I'm sure i read on here Dynalyne is the strongest fat burner out there at the moment.


----------



## bogue

be carefull gettin the t5s thesedays

due to them being illigal now there are dodgy ones flyin about

last ones i got must of had a load of **** in them

they made my throte feel like it was closeing up

horrible


----------



## dusher

kawikid said:


> Why would you take these instead of Dynalyne XY? I'm sure i read on here Dynalyne is the strongest fat burner out there at the moment.


are they? where did this info come from? mite try them next

I feel its going good so far. Im taking the ECA and CLA with 45mins weights 4 times a week and 30-40mins cardio 6 times and mma training on a sat.

just need to cut down on the beer and crap :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

dusher said:


> just need to cut down on the beer and crap :thumb:


Me too.

I have this very same problem.


----------



## celticforever

Who doesnt , i,ve cut it down to one night a week and that was a struggle gonna be worse now coming up to christmas , how many of these do you guys take currently i,m taking one a day for the last week .


----------



## celticforever

Sure while i,m here i might as well ask a few questions that have been on my mind about this eca stack , how come you have to take on an empty stomach , it also says to take 45 mins before a meal but when i do this i dont be in the mood for my meal such i still eat or leave it , another thing is it was suggested to take three of these a day , how would you space that out or is it even wise to do so , i know everyones different but some days i feel a great kick off one then other days nothing . Any info would be gratly appreciated .

Cheers:beer:


----------



## kawikid

dusher said:


> are they? where did this info come from? mite try them next
> 
> :thumb:


Sorry, strongest non amphetemine product.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/38694-dynalyne-xy-blue.html#post523676


----------



## ba baracuss

celticforever said:


> Sure while i,m here i might as well ask a few questions that have been on my mind about this eca stack , how come you have to take on an empty stomach , it also says to take 45 mins before a meal but when i do this i dont be in the mood for my meal such i still eat or leave it , another thing is it was suggested to take three of these a day , how would you space that out or is it even wise to do so , i know everyones different but some days i feel a great kick off one then other days nothing . Any info would be gratly appreciated .
> 
> Cheers:beer:


It's upto you mate.

Take as often as you feel you need to but don't go silly and have a week or two off every 2 weeks to give the receptors a rest.

Part of their appeal is they suppress appetite, although personally I still eat when using them no problem. I don't feel hungry as such, but I can eat no problem without feeling sick or anything :thumbup1:


----------



## celticforever

Thanks mate , been doing a bit of experimenting and took two before training and had a great workout , ears kept popping tho like i was getting higher maybe i was  , the weight is coming down nicely tho i have really upped my cardio so this is also adding to the weight loss , after the gym yesterday came home and felt as high as a kite , watching the liverpool match didnt help nearly threw the T.V out the window .Probably going to give them a break over christmas .


----------



## dusher

all i can say is this is motivation in a bottle, lost around half a stone in a few weeks, going really well. WANT to do cardio, never before have I ever wanted to do it haha

love the stuff, recommend to anyone


----------



## strongasanox

dusher said:


> all i can say is this is motivation in a bottle, lost around half a stone in a few weeks, going really well. WANT to do cardio, never before have I ever wanted to do it haha
> 
> love the stuff, recommend to anyone


do you do high intensity cardio?


----------



## dusher

no I wouldnt say so. I jog to the gym, keep intensity up when weight training, 45 mins for around 15-18 set + warm up, jog home, 30-45 mins on the bike

cutting down on the beer nd crap as I said. Its working so im sticking to it for now


----------



## dusher

Anyone have any idea what sort of cycle I should be on? says on the bottle dont take for more than 12 weeks but how long should I have off?


----------



## Richie_Rich

dusher said:


> Anyone have any idea what sort of cycle I should be on? says on the bottle dont take for more than 12 weeks but how long should I have off?


have around 12 weeks off


----------



## Alexbaby91

This is what I have just got, I'm on day 2 and feel really sick and dizzy! is it normal? also will i see results within a week?


----------



## access

Sorry for the thread revival, just got some of these and was wondering if it would be a good idea to take half a capsule for the first dose as opposed to a full one which has 30mg (for example could you just mix the contents into water and drink it?), seen as you are meant to check your tolerance to them etc. Thanks for any info.


----------



## bowen86

access said:


> Sorry for the thread revival, just got some of these and was wondering if it would be a good idea to take half a capsule for the first dose as opposed to a full one which has 30mg (for example could you just mix the contents into water and drink it?), seen as you are meant to check your tolerance to them etc. Thanks for any info.


imho i wouldnt play chemist and cut a cap in half? your not exactly going to get half the amountof every thing in half a cap?


----------



## access

bowen86 said:


> imho i wouldnt play chemist and cut a cap in half? your not exactly going to get half the amountof every thing in half a cap?


Yeah true, but I suppose it is either try an un-exact half or just take a full one and see what happens, maybe i'm being a bit paranoid about the situation :tongue: . I was just wondering if it would still have the same affect if I was to split it and down it.


----------



## bjg7

struggling to find a good online supply at the mo... ??


----------



## bjg7

I've been told VST Research are Now Diamond Labs.. is this correct?


----------



## ashman99er

hi mate sorry to have to but into this but been trying to emal you and found no were to do so im after needles 20 blue 20 green 20 syringe and 20 swobs chears


----------



## Rav212

diaita said:


> No mate its permenent its left me with a 7" stump LOL
> 
> serious,its a part of the bodys defence mechanism,it goes after the effects wear of


Bump! Wtf is this true lol?


----------



## ramtillidie

I know this is an old thread but i see these are for sale on e-bay has anyone used them and were they any good


----------



## gazzarooney

ramtillidie said:


> I know this is an old thread but i see these are for sale on e-bay has anyone used them and were they any good


My little sister just got some i nabbed 2 off her an tried them today now ive got some on the way now worked a treat, everyone saying they illegal but e-bay sells them so must be legal cos they are hot on thing like that! ( i hope im allowed to say that)


----------



## robbo9

I'd rather use my ephedrine


----------



## paxman1

Is this Dymetadrine fake or the real deal?


----------



## ashmo

paxman1 said:


> Is this Dymetadrine fake or the real deal?
> 
> View attachment 146997


Thats just a picture from the web, how can anyone tell?


----------



## paxman1

ashmo said:


> Thats just a picture from the web, how can anyone tell?


Don't all stores sell the same Dymetadrine 30+? Or are there are any fakes around?

May I post link to webstore that sells it? If not, you may google "dymetadrine 30+" and open the 1st link.


----------



## paxman1

Guys, how about EPH25+, has anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## ashmo

paxman1 said:


> Guys, how about EPH25+, has anyone tried it out yet?


Don't bother with that.

Dymetadrine 30+ ebay.


----------



## BSR

For advanced users who have tried pure ephedrine HCL. Do Dymetadrine D30+ contains real ephedrine hcl? For those who have a comparison with domestic ECA and can confirm that the efficacy and potency of D30 + is the real deal


----------



## ConstantCut

BSR said:


> For advanced users who have tried pure ephedrine HCL. Do Dymetadrine D30+ contains real ephedrine hcl? For those who have a comparison with domestic ECA and can confirm that the efficacy and potency of D30 + is the real deal


Yea, this.


----------



## BSR

ConstantCut said:


> Yea, this.


Thanks man. I take one and feel nothing. Not heart rising, not sweating more, pressure is good as always. Tomorrow I will try 2 at once. I am very unsensitive for stimulants like Geranium, coffeine, but first time tried eph and was sure that has to make me feel something.


----------



## ConstantCut

To be honest mate I feel more of a constant, less-speedy, warm glow as opposed to the mental hard hitting speedy hit you get with alot of other ECA?


----------



## BSR

I have never tried other ECA, D30+ is my first one. I was hoping to get that speedy mode feeling. After I took 2 at once I felt heart beat rising. When I was doing squats heart rate jump to 170 which I usually get doing HIIT. But still no mental focus, boost of energy. Never tried stronger stuff than eph so it should f...k me up  In past I took 2 caps hellfire with 2 caps DY black bombs (old composition) and didn't feel much either. Maybe I'm not a human I'm machine lol


----------



## kamilo9

Hi

My friend bought D30+. The box was seald. when we opened there was purple capsules with grey powder insied. I had them before from another source and they was crystal caplsules with white powder( look like white capsules). I know that mine was real cos worked great.

Are his fake or they make different capsules?


----------



## Sarahtonin

Hi, I just wondered if anyone has any advice on t5s? I have the option to get either clens 40mcgs or t5s but kind of put off the clens due to the side effects and everything I've read up on them. Any advice would be appreciated


----------

